# Schroeder and the corys



## AndiH (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi again folks. I've noticed my betta Schroeder flaring at the corys and chasing them around at times, especially away from food put in for the corys. Any suggestions on how to resolve this or should I wait and see if it escalates?


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Have you tried feeding the betta then throwing in some pellets for the corys so he is eating and distracted when the corys eat?

If the corys stay away from the betta most of the time I would keep an eye on it, but if the betta constantly bothers the corys or the corys just keep getting in the way of the betta you might want to seperate them cus its no fun if both cory and betta are getting stressed a lot.

Do you think it could be due to lack of space in the tank? (not sure the size of your tank)

But neways, let us know how you get on. 

~TPF


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Since cories are bottom feeders, you could put the food on the bottom of the tank with a turkey baster.


----------



## AndiH (Oct 15, 2009)

Food had been on the bottom for them. I did try being more careful where the food went and I've noticed nothing happening (though Ive been very busy so easily could have missed something). The corys all look okay so I think its just a see how it goes sort of thing.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

cool  lets us know how things go.

~TPF


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a betta and 2 cories in a 5 gal. and the betta loves to chase them around. he'll even hide in stealth mode. he loves to chase but has never "attacked" them. 

as for feeding, my betta will eat the hikari sinking wafers that i feed the cories. he doesn't like flake food so i throw in a few flakes near the filter flow which will eventually make it down to the bottom of the tank for the cories.

so far, everyone seems pretty happy and they've been living together for about 3 months now.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

So you can put a betta with other fish in a 5 gal


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, a minimum of 5 gallons.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

sounds like they just need to get used to each other


----------



## AndiH (Oct 15, 2009)

I think its not gonna work, all the cories have what I think are wounds about the gills, curved areas that are reddish then seem to turn silverish white like a scar. Only problem is, I don't have the equipment to put Schroeder in another tank. I have a filter, but I don't have a heater for him. Its a 5g acryllic with an incandescent 25w in the hood. Think that would be enough for temp/emergency? I've also caught him striking the panda cory (the smallest), fully flared.


----------



## chrisb1221 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sounds like Schroeder doesn't take well to tankmates. Bettas are like cats and all have their own little personalities. Some will take better to company than others, you'll probably have to separate them.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i would go ahead and separate them if hes injuring other fish


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

yeh i would seperate them, its not fair on the coreys. Whether Schroeder's doing it for fun or no, & with the signs of nips on them already, you can't be certain he won't do another that could kill them.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwww........ poor lil guys. There's no way you can get Schroeder into another tank?? Sounds like you have to do that sooner rather than later.


----------



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

He'll be fine without heat on a temporary basis if that's what you need to do in order to ensure the safety of the cories.


----------

